
Japanese Supercomputer Is Crowned World’s Speediest - elorant
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/22/technology/japanese-supercomputer-fugaku-tops-american-chinese-machines.html
======
Constant-fly34
Still crazy to think that the phones we have now are as powerful as the
supercomputers in the 80s. Wonder when our computers will reach these speeds.

